# someone had a good bday :)



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

photos of his birthday, with mango and dally (munchlax was not allowed with them as she needs an attitude adjustment and was having a taming session with my fiance)
on top of the new toys i made him (which one was destroyed) he got a VERY full bowl of nutriberries which was gone by noon lol









tsuka LOVES straws lol
































he even got kisses and gave them back  (im not sick so its fine. if i was sick, i wouldnt kiss him)
































and mango had a good time too









Tsuka is now a year old 
in a week i get to do the same for Dally lol and this weekend, my fiance.... wow lots of birthdays this month lol


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww such cute pictures, it looks like he had fun! I'm glad Tsuka had a good birthday


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he did, and its the first time hes shown interest in the jute net on the playgym lol


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Maybe he thought 'Now that I'm one, it's time to play with big boys' toys' LOL


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL dally was the first one up (but i really gotta watch her now up there as she discovered the ceiling.... as something to eat!) so i think he went up cuz she was up there lol


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Haha aww! 'Mmmm ceiling, what a tasty treat!' :lol: lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

oh no, not good for digestive tract lol
i think she was mad they didnt get cake


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

LOL.... Looks like he had a fun birthday and Mango enjoyed the party too! Lovebirds have such attitude! Doesn't take a lot to make them happy, does it? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah, tell me about it! theyre so easy to please, throw a crumpled up piece of paper in their cage and they have a party with it!

i only wish dally was in a better mood lol she was being witchy to tsuka so i gave tsuka permission to be a jerk on her birthday in a week lol dally was bullying him for once!


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> yeah, tell me about it! theyre so easy to please, throw a crumpled up piece of paper in their cage and they have a party with it!
> 
> i only wish dally was in a better mood lol she was being witchy to tsuka *so i gave tsuka permission to be a jerk on her birthday in a week *lol dally was bullying him for once!


LOL! And I thought I was the only one who had "evil thoughts" at times with my animals.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well shes usually very passive and gentle.... yesterday she was downright mean to tsuka lol bullying him away from the food dishes, and generally attacking him when he got too close lol usually HE does this on a daily basis and i told her several times to be nice lol


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

Awww cute pics! Your babies are gorgeous  And Mango is really beautiful!

And how did you make the net?? My tiels love to climb and i've been looking to get one of those nets by Starbird ( you know these?). But this is a good alternative !


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i used jute and tied it all together.... start with 3-4 long strands vertically. then cut many shorter strands to place horizontally. tie them so you get square spaces. for tiels, make them 3 inches or wider. this way if they decide to go through it they dont get stuck. you can make it as big as you want or as small as you want, its up to you. jute is relatively cheap and its safe for tiels--its a natural material too


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad he had a great birthday


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

Cool, tu for that  I always use hemp rope for toys


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if you have thick hemp you can use that. jute is really thick so it works good


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Is is his actual bday today? If it is, then me and Tsuka have the same birthday


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Looks like he had a good day...hmm, maybe Dally was upset his birthday is first? How did Munch's training session go?


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

aww your birds are so beautiful!


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Pretty birds. I'm glad he had a good birthday, and I love little mango too.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Was Tsuka getting some extra birthday attention and praise? perhaps Dally was a little jealous of all the attention he was getting! Mango is too cute!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> Looks like he had a good day...hmm, maybe Dally was upset his birthday is first? How did Munch's training session go?


in regards to previous poster, tsuka's bday was on the 2nd 

roxy culver, munch responds better to my fiance... he wears gloves lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Saves his fingers huh? lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ya, munch is evil!! had to be away for tsuka's bday party lol.... 3 more days until dally's bday too lol!


----------

